#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Halal make up

## Nad100

Salem ik ben op zoek naar halal make up is dat in nederand of belgie te verkrijgen?body shop producten zijn niet 100 % natuurlijk dank voor uw antwoord,zijn er nog moslima's daarin geintereseerd?

----------


## Nad100

Kan er mij niemand een antwoord geven???wie is daar nog in geinteresseerd??

----------


## Cleo_patra

Serieus ?? 
Halal make up ?!

----------


## Nice girl34

Bestaat dat dan?

----------


## OerVrouw

Nooit over nagedacht.... Maar gebruik ook geen make-up dagelijks..

Waar denk je aan bij halal make-up?

----------


## zonnebloem82

Halal macke up is een verkeerde benaming, wat jij misschien bedoeld is : make up dat niet getest is op dieren en dat vrij is van chemicalin , parabenen en evt SLS. Dat maakt het niet halal, maar wel natuurlijk en gezond. 
Zoek op internet naar Make up op basis van mineralen > is vaak op natuurbasis gemaakt en soms zelfs van biologisch mineralen. Maar test het eerst voor gebruik. de huid is zo gewend aan chemicalin dat die soms de natuurlijke producten afstoot en irritaties veroorzaakt. Ik ben zelf nog zoekende hierin, als ik wat tegen kom zal ik het hier plaatsen  :Smilie:  suc6

----------

